# Roma: accordo per Rabiot con il Psg



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

Roma vicina all'ennesimo botto di mercato. Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, la formazione giallorossa avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il Psg per il giovane Rabiot sulla base di 15 milioni di euro. Ora la Roma dovrà trovare l'accordo con il giocatore. 

Rabiot era anche un obiettivo del Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2014)

ma cavoli sta roma prende tutti... un mercato eccezionale sta facendo! e sta per chiudere anche per Darmian..


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma vicina all'ennesimo botto di mercato. Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, la formazione giallorossa avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il Psg per il giovane Rabiot sulla base di 15 milioni di euro. Ora la Roma dovrà trovare l'accordo con il giocatore.
> 
> Rabiot era anche un obiettivo del Milan.



Che razza di centrocampo stanno costruendo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma vicina all'ennesimo botto di mercato. Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, la formazione giallorossa avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il Psg per il giovane Rabiot sulla base di 15 milioni di euro. Ora la Roma dovrà trovare l'accordo con il giocatore.
> 
> Rabiot era anche un obiettivo del Milan.


Immaginavo che alla fine andasse da loro, stanno tirando su una grande squadra non spendendo male.


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma vicina all'ennesimo botto di mercato. Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, la formazione giallorossa avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il Psg per il giovane Rabiot sulla base di 15 milioni di euro. Ora la Roma dovrà trovare l'accordo con il giocatore.
> 
> Rabiot era anche un obiettivo del Milan.



L'ampio ventaglio di conoscenze di Fester


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Non possiamo competere con gli sceicchi


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2014)

così si fa!!

brava Roma!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

*Anche Pedullà conferma che è vicino alla Roma.*


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Pedullà conferma che è vicino alla Roma.*



Eheheh Pedullà è il maestro delle conferme a trattative concluse!


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2014)

Quanto li sto odiando...


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

La ROMA (la ROMA, è? Non il Real Madrid) realizza i nostri sogni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Ora che ci penso lo prendono coi i soldi del "napoli"  .


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Coi soldi di Benatia Sabatini è andato a comprare Manolas e Rabiot. Che rabbia.


----------



## accadde_domani (29 Agosto 2014)

Bah, 15 milioni per uno a scadenza. Non è un colpo da Sabatini, non ci credo per il momento.


----------



## aleslash (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eheheh Pedullà è il maestro delle conferme a trattative concluse!


Lo sta dicendo da giorni (anche nelle radio romane) che rabiot stava aspettando solo la Roma 
Comunque un gran colpo, stanno prendendo grandi giocatori


----------



## Aphex (29 Agosto 2014)

Grandissimo colpo.
La cosa che più impressiona della Roma è la velocità nel chiudere le trattative. Ad esempio Manolas preso quando ancora Benatia doveva far le visite medica al Bayern oppure Rabiot, che a parte due o tre gatti nessuno aveva nemmeno pronosticato. Ma pure Iturbe, preso mi pare in due/tre giorni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Grandissimo colpo.
> La cosa che più impressiona della Roma è la velocità nel chiudere le trattative. Ad esempio Manolas preso quando ancora Benatia doveva far le visite medica al Bayern oppure Rabiot, che a parte due o tre gatti nessuno aveva nemmeno pronosticato. Ma pure Iturbe, preso mi pare in due/tre giorni.



Anche con Nainggolan fecero così.È la tattica Sabatini: lascia che altre squadre perdano tempo a trattare per poi,ad accordo vicino,inserirsi e chiudere.


----------



## Aphex (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche con Nainggolan fecero così.È la tattica Sabatini: lascia che altre squadre perdano tempo a trattare per poi,ad accordo vicino,inserirsi e chiudere.


Giusto, pure con Astori andò così. 
Che poi, tra l'altro, Sabatini sta solo spendendo quanto incassato da Benatia; fuori lui e dentro Manolas + Rabiot. Mica male.


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non possiamo competere con gli sceicchi


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche con Nainggolan fecero così.È la tattica Sabatini: lascia che altre squadre perdano tempo a trattare per poi,ad accordo vicino,inserirsi e chiudere.



Basta avere i soldi che chiedono le società che vendono e non chiamare Di Marzio e Laudisa ogni mezza giornata. Sabatini lavora alla grande a fari spenti, non le chiude le trattative in due o tre giorni. Solamente che riesce a non fare conoscere le sue mosse. Lol.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma vicina all'ennesimo botto di mercato. Secondo quanto riportato da L'Equipe, la formazione giallorossa avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il Psg per il giovane Rabiot sulla base di 15 milioni di euro. Ora la Roma dovrà trovare l'accordo con il giocatore.
> 
> Rabiot era anche un obiettivo del Milan.



Beh 15 mln per un giocatore in scadenza, che non è tutto sto fenomeno, sono tanti...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche con Nainggolan fecero così.È la tattica Sabatini: lascia che altre squadre perdano tempo a trattare per poi,ad accordo vicino,inserirsi e chiudere.


Ma dai. Ma secondo te Nainggolan e Iturbe sono stati presi in 48 ore??? Ci lavorano per mesi sottotraccia. Non sono tutti come Galliani che pubblicizza anche le pirlate.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Se vendono De Rossi vincono lo scudo in scioltezza


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai. Ma secondo te Nainggolan e Iturbe sono stati presi in 48 ore???



Può essere,basta offrire di più dei concorrenti,un accordo a bassa voce con il procuratore...volendo si fa,ma ovviamente non posso conoscere i dettagli delle trattative.Certamente si sapeva che la Roma era interessata,ma non cambia il fatto che la strategia di Sabatini si basa sulla pazienza e sull'umiltà necessaria per evitare le luci della ribalta tanto care al nostro AD.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh 15 mln per un giocatore in scadenza, che non è tutto sto fenomeno, sono tanti...



Rabiot è uno che se va come deve andare fra due/tre anni lo rivenderanno a 40.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Può essere,basta offrire di più dei concorrenti,un accordo a bassa voce con il procuratore...volendo si fa,ma ovviamente non posso conoscere i dettagli delle trattative.Certamente si sapeva che la Roma era interessata,ma non cambia il fatto che la strategia di Sabatini si basa sulla pazienza e sull'umiltà necessaria per evitare le luci della ribalta tanto care al nostro AD.



Non esiste. Per operazioni onerosissime come quelle di Nianggolan e Iturbe si tratta per molto tempo. Non è che vanno lì e chiudono subito.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2014)

Ormai anche un '95 costa 15 milioni, alla faccia

De rossi, strootman, pjanic e naingollan...e rabiot

Distanza siderale col centrocampo del milan


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ormai anche un '95 costa 15 milioni, alla faccia
> 
> De rossi, strootman, pjanic e naingollan...e rabiot
> 
> Distanza siderale col centrocampo del milan



Non è una valutazione "normale". La Roma fa uno sforzo economico enorme per uno che comunque è in scadenza di contratto, ha 19 anni e non è ancora affermato (e che se resta verrà messo fuori rosa).
Il giocatore potrebbe comunque rifiutare il trasferimento, non è ancora detto che non possa finire altrove.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2014)

15 mln? Ad un anno dalla scadenza? Assurdità, non ha fatto niente in carriera per meritarli


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Mi immagino le risate dei dirigenti del PSG quando Maiorino s'è presentato con un'offerta di prestito...


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Agosto 2014)

Effettivamente.....ma qualcuno l'ha mai visto giocare sto Rabiot?


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

Dall'Italia non ci sono conferme. Secondo La Gazzetta, Rabiot andrà in scadenza di contratto e poi è probabile che si accasi da qualche parte. Squadre inglesi favorite.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dall'Italia non ci sono conferme. Secondo La Gazzetta, Rabiot andrà in scadenza di contratto e poi è probabile che si accasi da qualche parte. Squadre inglesi favorite.


capisco che a parametro zero potra avere un super ingaggio (rispetto a quello che dovrebbe veramente avere) ma rimanere un anno senza giocare per un giovane come lui non e il top.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2014)

Secondo Sportmediaset che quota 'l Equipe il affare e fatto a 15m € e il ragazzo ha gia dato il suo si.

Che squadra la Roma, hanno un centrocampo incredibile.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

*L'Equipe riporta che Rabiot ha trovato l'accordo con la Roma. Quello tra i club c'è già sulla base di 15 milioni. *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe riporta che Rabiot ha trovato l'accordo con la Roma. Quello tra i club c'è già sulla base di 15 milioni. *



Un attaccante mai? Girano con Destro che sta in panchina.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)

Strootman a gennaio va allo United.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe riporta che Rabiot ha trovato l'accordo con la Roma. Quello tra i club c'è già sulla base di 15 milioni. *



15? Cifra a mio avviso fuori logica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Strootman a gennaio va allo United.



Forse a giugno, a gennaio non ha senso, possono vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2014)

Questa Roma non può non vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Settembre 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quanto li sto odiando...



io no, sono ammirevoli, con poche risorse stanno costruendo una squadra della madonna che può giocarsela in champions con gli squadroni multimilardari e senza piangersi addosso con scuse ridicole del tipo "abbiamo la più alta fiscalità europea", "non possiamo competere con gli sceicchi", "siamo a posto così, siamo ultracompetitivi" ecc..

QUALCUNO dovrebbe prendere esempio. Ma sfortunatamente conosce solo i giocatori del misero campionato italiano


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa Roma non può non vincere lo scudetto.



Il loro problema è proprio quello: DEVONO vincere per forza.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il loro problema è proprio quello: DEVONO vincere per forza.



Credo sia l'anno buono. Onestamente non vedo come possano non vincere il campionato.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)

ll Psg ha risposto di no alle offerte della Roma e dell’Arsenal per Rabiot, che quindi dovrebbe salvo clamorosi colpi di scena, restare a Parigi.

Secondo me proveranno ancora a farlo rinnovare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> ll Psg ha risposto di no alle offerte della Roma e dell’Arsenal per Rabiot, che quindi dovrebbe salvo clamorosi colpi di scena, restare a Parigi.



Ac Milan è passato da '' non vogliamo indispettire il PSG '' a '' ommamma un parametro zero ! ''


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> ll Psg ha risposto di no alle offerte della Roma e dell’Arsenal per Rabiot, che quindi dovrebbe salvo clamorosi colpi di scena, restare a Parigi.
> 
> Secondo me proveranno ancora a farlo rinnovare.



Se non rinnova ho paura che andrà alla Juve tra un anno.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2014)

Non l'hanno preso. Vuoi vedere che Galliani lo prende a parametro 0 a Gennaio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> ll Psg ha risposto di no alle offerte della Roma e dell’Arsenal per Rabiot, che quindi dovrebbe salvo clamorosi colpi di scena, restare a Parigi.
> 
> Secondo me proveranno ancora a farlo rinnovare.



Sicuro, magari cercheranno ad obbligare Blanc di metterlo in campo per convincerlo a restare per me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se non rinnova ho paura che andrà alla Juve tra un anno.



Se non rinnova, e lo lasciano andare fino a giugno di sicuro va da loro.


----------

